# Créer un DMG sur windows ou linux ?



## myLex (27 Août 2007)

Bonjour, j'ais fais une appli en java donc multiplateforme et j'aimerais faire un installateur pour mac, je veux éviter de faire un installateur en java (Ant Installer, IzPack...) car j'aimerais faire un installateur dépendant de l'os c'est ce que j'ais fais pour linux et windows.

Maintenant j'aimerais en faire un pour pour mac, (fichier DMG de préférence) mais le problème c'est que je n'ais pas mac os

Je voulais donc savoir si c'est possible de faire un DMG depuis windows ou linux ?

Si non est ce que quelqu'un veux bien me faire mon installateur ? (cela voudras dire qu'as chaque nouvelle version, je redemanderais a cette personne de faire le DMG...)

Je voulais aussi savoir si l'architecture d'un mac est la même que celle d'un linux (/etc/... /usr/...)

Merci d'avance


----------



## Captain_X (27 Août 2007)

l'architecture est la m&#234;me


----------



## tatouille (29 Août 2007)

myLex a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ais fais une appli en java donc multiplateforme et j'aimerais faire un installateur pour mac, je veux &#233;viter de faire un installateur en java (Ant Installer, IzPack...) car j'aimerais faire un installateur d&#233;pendant de l'os c'est ce que j'ais fais pour linux et windows.
> 
> Maintenant j'aimerais en faire un pour pour mac, (fichier DMG de pr&#233;f&#233;rence) mais le probl&#232;me c'est que je n'ais pas mac os
> 
> ...



les DMG sont prioritaires, 

le d&#233;ploiement du system de fichier sous OSX est + semblable &#224; une BSD
et pas &#224; linux il faut savoir que /etc et /var sont des symlinks ce qui peut etre important pour des scripts d'installation


```
Users
Volumes (mount point)
bin
cores
dev
etc -> private/etc
private
sbin
tmp -> private/tmp
usr
var -> private/var
```

exception : le traditionnel /U -> /Users (pas de home)
/usr je ne te conseille pas de d&#233;ployer directement dans 
le usr mais plutot dans le /usr/local


----------



## tatouille (29 Août 2007)

myLex a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ais fais une appli en java donc multiplateforme et j'aimerais faire un installateur pour mac, je veux &#233;viter de faire un installateur en java (Ant Installer, IzPack...) car j'aimerais faire un installateur d&#233;pendant de l'os c'est ce que j'ais fais pour linux et windows.
> 
> Maintenant j'aimerais en faire un pour pour mac, (fichier DMG de pr&#233;f&#233;rence) mais le probl&#232;me c'est que je n'ais pas mac os
> 
> ...



les DMG sont prioritaires, 

le d&#233;ploiement du system de fichier sous OSX est + semblable &#224; une BSD
et pas &#224; linux il faut savoir que /etc et /var sont des symlinks ce qui peut etre important pour des scripts d'installation


```
Users
Volumes (mount point)
bin
cores
dev
etc -> private/etc
private
sbin
tmp -> private/tmp
usr
var -> private/var
```

exception : le traditionnel /U -> /Users (pas de home)
/usr je ne te conseille pas de d&#233;ployer directement dans 
le usr mais plutot dans le /usr/local


GROS BUG ? double POST et perdu la fin du message
donc je suis d&#233;sol&#233; tu n'auras pas la fin


----------

